# where did my post go



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hi guys /gals i posted a question about a music site , in here , its gone 
did i offend anyone , did i break the rules , please let me know 
thanks 
if i have offended im sorry was just looking for a site for music 
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If it is the post I am thinking of from yesterday it may have to do with music and the copyright stuff. Most places are weary of lawsuits.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree....chances are one of the Mods deleted it. Its one thing downloading music...but a totally different thing posting on a public forum about where to illegally download music.

I dont think you offended anyone..lol. Its just more of a better to be safe then sorry kinda situation.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I didn't remove it myself but I would agree... One of the other mods prolly did. Its just one of those legal things as mentioned above.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sorry gang*

didnt mean to cause anyone any trouble , was just asking a question as to where to find a site but i understand and hope i have not offended anyone 
point taken 
tom


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Calmer said:


> If it is the post I am thinking of from yesterday it may have to do with music and the copyright stuff. Most places are weary of lawsuits.


Yeppers. I removed the post for above said concerns.


----------

